# 1950 B Hood Removal



## highway903 (Aug 1, 2011)

I have a broken bolt that I need to try to remove and need to take off the hood. How do I get the steering shaft out? Does it come out of the front or back towards the drivers seat?


----------



## pauldeere (Apr 24, 2011)

Take off the nose cone piece held on with 3 bolts. Remove the end cap to the steering box 2 bolts. Remove the large nut at the end of the steering column inside the steering box. Rotate steering wheel, it will back out of the steering box, when the steering gears are no longer in contact with each other pull the steering wheel back towards the seat. Good luck......


----------

